# Missing Optical Drive Driver?(Win 8.1)



## MorinKAshi (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello,

Recently, I tried to use the Optical CD/DVD Drive to play a CD, but every time I insert a CD, the drive itself will read it, but the computer won't recognize it. I ended up going to the Device Manager and can't find the Optical Drive! 
I was using this a few weeks ago and it worked fine (this was after a Windows 8.1 update). 

I'm not sure how I can make my laptop recognize the Optical drive. 
I would assume I'm missing a drive, but I can't seem to find it on the Lenovo Driver page. 

I have a Lenovo G505 Series Laptop running Windows 8.1 64-bit.

Any help or leads? I would really like to have my CD/DVD Drive working again


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Open Notepad and copy and paste the following commands to remove the faulty DVD filter entries:

REG DELETE HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} /v UpperFilters

REG DELETE HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} /v LowerFilters

Save as Remove_Filters.bat to the desktop. Close Notepad and double click the file to run it. 
Reboot PC and check if the DVD drive works again.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

opened by request


----------



## MorinKAshi (Jan 17, 2010)

peterh40 said:


> Open Notepad and copy and paste the following commands to remove the faulty DVD filter entries:
> 
> REG DELETE HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} /v UpperFilters
> 
> ...


Okay, this worked the first few times, but at this moment in time this is not working. Device Manager still does not show any CD/DVD Drives, but the optical drive itself is being powered (the light turns on and the button opens it, so it's being powered but not recognized by the laptop).

Any idea what could be going on and how to fix this?

*EDIT*: It seemed to work fine when I first turned on my computer, but while trying to use it it stopped working. I had originally gone to Device Manager to see if it appeared (which it did) but after the incedent it also disappeared from Device Manager


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

It is likely some old DVD Burner or player software is interfering with the registry entries. Uninstalling the software should stop from removing the the drive.

Nero v8 or later should work.
Roxio v14 or later should work.
Ashampoo burning studio 10 or later should work.
Nero's MediaHome for DVD playback should work.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

This is beginning to sound like a failed Optical Drive to me. Just because the drive opens and closes, spins and the light flashes, does not mean the drive is reading the disc. If this laptop is still under warranty it may be time to exercise your warranty rights and get Lenovo to fix it.


----------

